# Downgrading FreeBSD 10.1 to 7.0



## blades (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello.

I just wondering, how could iI ever downgrade from FreeBSD 10.1 to 7.0? I've searched for the release in FreeBSD.org but it is until 8.4 only.

If iI could find a version 7 release, I want to download and burn it and reformat my machine to FreeBSD 7.0.

Or, I just could use the terminal inside FreeBSD 10.1  ?

Thanks


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 5, 2015)

Why?

FreeBSD 7.0  isn't on the release page because it's not supported anymore. Old releases are here http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/


----------



## blades (Jun 5, 2015)

tobik said:


> Why?
> 
> FreeBSD 7.0  isn't on the release page because it's not supported anymore. Old releases are here http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/


Thanks. Because I have a file system... once I loaded it up, then I started crash... lately, I use version 7. currently, I use version 10.1 and it crashes.


----------



## blades (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm now in http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/7.0/

What is the different between these file?
7.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso
7.0-RELEASE-i386-disc2.iso
7.0-RELEASE-i386-disc3.iso

When iI download for FreeBSD 10.1, it only has disc1.iso. No disc2 or disc3.

Or, iI just could choose which one that iI want to download between those 3 links?


----------



## Remington (Jun 5, 2015)

What file system are you using and what errors are you getting with FreeBSD 10?


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 5, 2015)

blades said:


> Thanks. Because i have a file system.. once i loaded it up, then i started crash.. lately, i use version 7. currently, i use version 10.1 and it crashes.


Can you share more details on this? What filesystem? Do you see a stack trace when it crashes? Maybe we can help.


----------



## blades (Jun 5, 2015)

tobik said:


> Can you share more details on this? What filesystem? Do you see a stack trace when it crashes? Maybe we can help.



I'm running an unrealircd server using jiserv services.. jiserv is a modified services that use auspice services as the main services. then, when I try to up the jiserv services, it crashes. Not the FreeBSD crashes. But the jiserv services crashes.

Jiserv use version 7 FreeBSD. But I try to make it in FreeBSD version 10.1. And totally can't.


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 5, 2015)

Maybe you need to install misc/compat7x. Hard to tell. More details about the crash would be good.

Is the jiserv code available somewhere?


----------



## blades (Jun 5, 2015)

tobik said:


> Maybe you need to install misc/compat7x. Hard to tell. More details about the crash would be good.
> 
> Is the jiserv code available somewhere?


nope, tobik.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 5, 2015)

This topic does not serve the FreeBSD community.

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/


----------



## Remington (Jun 5, 2015)

You're going to have to find a replacement for what you are trying to accomplish or contact the Jiserv developers for update.  If they're not continuing support then you will have to abandon it and seek alternative solution.  I am less inclined to help anyone with outdated FreeBSD version or outdated ports since its like helping someone with Windows 8 with Windows 95 driver and its not going to work.


----------

